# OMFG!!!!!!! gunther is fucking huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA henk je bent te laat ik heb hem al gepost op DBB en hij staat hier al in de open chat. ze hadden hem hier als eerste, geloof dat.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

How did he get so cut this year and keep his fullness?

never seen him in such great condition before.


WOOOHOOO GO GUNTHER


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

Als ik jou was zou ik dit toch wel laten staan.
fuck it.
Hey by the way do you think these pics are old? they look like the battle for the Olympia pic's right?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA henk je bent te laat ik heb hem al gepost op DBB en hij staat hier al in de open chat. ze hadden hem hier als eerste, geloof dat.



LUL


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Als ik jou was zou ik dit toch wel laten staan.
> fuck it.
> Hey by the way do you think these pics are old? they look like the battle for the Olympia pic's right?




YES FROM 2003    i just noticed yes


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

oh old pics  but still he looks great.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

OK I got it they are from 2003.
When he got beat by Coleman at the GNC!
here some more.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> LUL


HAHAHAHAHa


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2005)

I wanna be that big


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 8, 2005)

I am all about being a fucking monster, but I would never want to be that big.  I have already heard comments that girls have made that I am hot, but just too big.  It feels good to hear that every once in awhile, but I don't want it to be the usual.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA henk je bent te laat ik heb hem al gepost op DBB en hij staat hier al in de open chat. ze hadden hem hier als eerste, geloof dat.


I agree 100%


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%



sure choose his side again


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2005)

I would only want to be that big if I could do it naturally.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would only want to be that big if I could do it naturally.




are you saying that you are a natural bodybuilder?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

I would give up my left ball to be that big.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Gunter sure is one giant mofo, but his waist is far too wide. So obvious in his wide stance back poses.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

actually i would even give up my fertility to be that big.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> actually i would even give up my fertility to be that big.



Most of em do...


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

yes that is correct


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> are you saying that you are a natural bodybuilder?



with the exception of a few M1T cycles (which I will never do again), yes.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Prince is too good for gear


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Prince is too good for gear


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> with the exception of a few M1T cycles (which I will never do again), yes.


Why not?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> actually i would even give up my fertility to be that big.


Man your a stupid mofo.
It's really sad to say shit like that, don't do that again.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> actually i would even give up my fertility to be that big.


Dude with that attitude now at 19 and 130 you will be dead by 25 and unknown.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted by MuscleM4n
> actually i would even give up my fertility to be that big.




It's realy sad to say shit like that, people like that will never get onstage or realy big.
That's just not realistic and respectless to every bodybuilder that has given up anything to earn, just a title or just compete for the fans. you suck.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

I am 132 now foreman, give me another few years


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> with the exception of a few M1T cycles (which I will never do again), yes.


 What do you have against gear, if anything?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Why not?



1. cannot handle the side effects
2. I am more interested in my health, i.e. liver, than gaining size.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> What do you have against gear, if anything?



if I had something against it would we have a forum here on anabolic steroids?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I am 132 now foreman, give me another few years




wow you have gained 2 lb    keep on going


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> wow you have gained 2 lb   keep on going


No man! 2 pounds?! are you gonna take the 2005 Mr.O man?!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 1. cannot handle the side effects
> 2. I am more interested in my health, i.e. liver, than gaining size.


When did you dicide to stop?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> When did you dicide to stop?



it has been several months since I used M1T.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I am 132 now foreman, give me another few years


Till your dead or till your big???


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it has been several months since I used M1T.


I mean what caused you to stop, what happened that triggered you to stop using?
Like I was a the supermarket and people started yelling FREAK at me or something.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I mean what caused you to stop, what happened that triggered you to stop using?
> Like I was a the supermarket and people started yelling FREAK at me or something.





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 1. cannot handle the side effects
> 2. I am more interested in my health, i.e. liver, than gaining size.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if I had something against it would we have a forum here on anabolic steroids?


 I can't honestly believe the Walton family likes being the douche bags they are, putting all these American people out of work, but they like the money they make. An Anabolic section is what brought me, and I'm sure a lot of other people, to the forum. Business is business, despite personal preference. So yes, to answer your question, you likely could.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

> Business is business, despite personal preference. So yes, to answer your question, you likely could.



business is business but I don't know how much people really make from thse forums.  On a side note, I have seen BBing forums that follow the "no drugs path" and have no anabolic forum.  if I had my own board I don't think I would have an anabolic forum either.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> On a side note, I have seen BBing forums that follow the "no drugs path" and have no anabolic forum.  if I had my own board I don't think I would have an anabolic forum either.



I agree, and your resentment of the use of performance enhancing drugs is well known


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


What I mean is that if my liver would be in a bad condition I would not know, but he did so I was wondering what happened to him to know that he was not dooing so great.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> business is business but I don't know how much people really make from thse forums.  On a side note, I have seen BBing forums that follow the "no drugs path" and have no anabolic forum.  if I had my own board I don't think I would have an anabolic forum either.


If your intensions were to help people you would have a section like that on you board.
Maybe just a little more on how to do it safely instead of talking on the newest stuff and sorts.
if people want to use they will, you will not be able to change that, so you might as well help them do it safe.
Here look at Muscle4man, he would like to be big even if it would cost him having children! that's just stupid, he should have some one to tell him what to do and what not to do.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 10, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> wow you have gained 2 lb    keep on going




yeah also gained 10lbs in the last month.   

Ok maybe i wouldn't risk my fertility but getting freaky one day in the distant future is important to me, that's all.

Sorry if i sounded stupid, i just get over the top with it sometimes.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I agree, and your resentment of the use of performance enhancing drugs is well known




I don't resent them.  I just choose not to use them.  If others want to use them I don't care and I don't think it is bad.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If your intensions were to help people you would have a section like that on you board.
> Maybe just a little more on how to do it safely instead of talking on the newest stuff and sorts.
> if people want to use they will, you will not be able to change that, so you might as well help them do it safe.
> Here look at Muscle4man, he would like to be big even if it would cost him having children! that's just stupid, he should have some one to tell him what to do and what not to do.




yes, I agree, but there are other boards for conversation like that.  I don't know anything about using anabolic steroids so I don't feel qualified to talk about them.  I guess, if I had my own board and someone that I knew, that I trusted, that really knew their shit to run it I guess I wouldn't see a problem.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, I agree, but there are other boards for conversation like that.  I don't know anything about using anabolic steroids so I don't feel qualified to talk about them.  I guess, if I had my own board and someone that I knew, that I trusted, that really knew their shit to run it I guess I wouldn't see a problem.


Nice, well if you ever start one, call Hank, he knows everything on roids.
Today I saw him walking around with some new stuff, I dont' think anyone even knows the stuff that he uses.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> yeah also gained 10lbs in the last month.
> 
> Ok maybe i wouldn't risk my fertility but getting freaky one day in the distant future is important to me, that's all.
> 
> Sorry if i sounded stupid, i just get over the top with it sometimes.


apology accepted  




And unless it's important that you get a wide casket, don't do shit until you are at least 21. And remember the last line in your sign.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> What I mean is that if my liver would be in a bad condition I would not know, but he did so I was wondering what happened to him to know that he was not dooing so great.



Nothing happened to him.  There are dangers in using it, and he didnt feel like playing with fire anymore.. thats why he stopped.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> actually i would even give up my fertility to be that big.



Fertility would be near impossible to lose and not even a concern. Its your cholesterol and organs that are at risk.


----------

